# Coffee Subscriptions



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I am trying to compile a list of companies that offer coffee subscriptions.

I shall try and figure out a rating system for them as well if people would find this of use.

I will add further details to this over the weekend.

For now, here is a starter for 10. Not listed in any particular order.


Hasbean

Square Mile

Hands of Coffee

Extract Coffee

James Gourmet

Londinium

Origin

Union


Any others to add just let me know.

Worth making as a stickie Glenn?


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

Not tried them, but looks interesting from Londinium - http://londiniumespresso.com/pages/coffee-subscription


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Origin and Union both do a subscription


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If the list is something people might be interested in then it would be useful to include a table/matrix showing the details of each subscription package offered, to be able to compare at a glance.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hands on coffee offer one now http://www.hands-on-coffee.co.uk/on-coffee/


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

Extract Coffee Roasters do 6 and 12 month subscriptions for £70 and £125 respectively, sending you 2x250g bags (i.e., 500g) of coffee (of their choice) a month

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> If the list is something people might be interested in then it would be useful to include a table/matrix showing the details of each subscription package offered, to be able to compare at a glance.


Mike, great minds think alike. I shall be working on it this weekend


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

A table is a great idea so you can see what shops give you a option to just choose one blend or if its only a mixed bean subscription.


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

James Gourmet Coffee do three subscriptions. From the description it suggests you can contact them with any preferences for what coffee type they send, and even say you want one specific variety each time.

2x250g a month for 6 months - £63

1x250g a month for 12 months - £75

2x250g a month for 12 months - £125

http://www.jamesgourmetcoffee.com/section.php/29/1/coffee-subscriptions-and-chocolate


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's a blog post from the World Brewing Chapion comparing both SQM & HB subscriptions

http://blog.dahtac.org/2011/11/07/comparing-coffee-subscriptions-offerings-from-has-bean-and-square-mile/


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

List updated. Will hopefully get a draft matrix up this weekend too


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Climpsons also do a subscription: http://webcoffeeshop.co.uk/buy-coffee/monthly-subscription/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy to host/promote this and make sticky


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Happy to host/promote this and make sticky


Shall I stick this in my shared Dropbox so I can update quickly and easily?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Go for it. Drop me a pm with dropbox username and password so I can collect and make an HTML sheet


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Go for it. Drop me a pm with dropbox username and password so I can collect and make an HTML sheet


PM sent Glenn

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

